# Günstige leise Lüfter



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*Günstige leise Lüfter*

Hallo habe jetzt das Gehäuse Phanteks Luxe und bin sehr zufrieden, ausser mit den Lüftern, die höre ich selbst bei 40% und werde sie dann wohl über kurz oder lang austauschen.

Mir ist bewusst das BeQuiet SilentWings superleise sein sollen, aber 4x20=80Eur.

Gibt es dazu echte vergleichbare Alternativen, die auch nicht zu hören sind und evtl auch an den Schrauben gummiert sind?

Ordentlich Durchsatz sollten sie auch haben 

Muss ich eigentlich auf PWM achten oder manuelle Steuerung oder ohne Steuerung? Ich schließe diese dann an den PWM Hub von Phanteks an, von dort aus auf Chassis-Fan vom Asus Board, was nicht PWM ist, sondern spannungsreguliert. Somit kann ich diese getrennt vom CPU steuern, funktioniert auch gut, weiss nur nicht was für Lüfter ich dann nehmen muss, damit es so auch weiter geht.

Worin unterscheiden sich die PureWings zu den SilentWings bis auf ca. 3db? 3db sind doch nicht wirklich hörbar oder?


----------



## tigra456 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Silent Wings hatte ich auch mal, weil ich dachte "überall steht, dass die leise sind". Aber teste ruhig mal selber.

Mein Board (und die meisten anderen auch) können 3-Pin Lüfter regeln.
Nur am CPU Lüfterplatz spinnt z.b. mein Board, da kann man nur 4-pin PWM regeln.

Meine Empfehlung für gute und leise Lüfter ohne Nebengeräusche:

Aero Cool Shark Fan 120mm 3-Pin
EKL Alpenföhn Wingboost 140 mm 4-Pin PWM
Thermalright TY-141 3-Pin PWM

Noctua, EKL und Andere hatte ich auch schon alle drin, war mir alles zu Laut. (Habe das PMW Signal summen hören, war mir zu nervig)

Kenne deine Lüftersteuerung zwar nicht aber so wie es klingt Spannungsregulierung ist gut für 3-Pin Lüfter.
4-Pin PWM hat ja immer 12 V und wird über das PWM Signal geregelt.


Gruß


----------



## alexissss (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

meine favos im güstigen segment
LÃ¼fter mit Hersteller: Coolink, Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

LÃ¼fter mit Hersteller: Scythe, Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

EKL Wingboost 2 oder Enermax T.B. Silence.


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

So viele Empfehlungen. Danke  Sollen übrigens 140er sein. 

Sind die genannten denn alle unhörbar bei voller Leistung?

Bei den Enermax gibt es welche mit der Endung A, P und B. Welche wären da richtig?


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

T.B. Silence gibts nur ein Modell mit PWM.
Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (UCTB14P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ja aber am hub kann ich nur 3 pin anschliessen somit faellt dann wohl pwm weg.


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Du könntest deinen CPU_FAN auf den PWM-Hub hängen und dann alle Lüfter über den CPU-Kanal regeln.

Anonsten nimm den hier:
Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm (UCTB14B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Den brauchst du auch nicht viel regeln, der ist selbst auf maximaler Drehzahl sehr leise.

Die EKL hätten den gummierten Rahmen wenn du darauf wert legst.
Produktvergleich EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Toxic Green Plus (84000000114), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Royal Blue Plus (84000000104), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Snow White Plus (84000000110), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm,


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Und die enermax und ekl sind bei 12v auf voller Leistung unhörbar?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Unhörbar sind mMn nur Lüfter die so maximal 1000RPM (eigentlich ist 800RPM so der Sweetspot) drehen. Darüber können die Lüfter ein perfektes Lager haben, die Luftgeräusche hörst du trotzdem. 

Da es aber echt viele Möglichkeiten gibt Lüfter auf eine bestimmte Drehzahl oder Spannung laufen zu lassen ist das gar kein Thema


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Lagergeräusche haben beide nicht.
Von den 900rpm der EKL wirst du schon ein leichtes Luftrauschen hören können wenn du den Rechner am Schreibtisch stehen hast.
Die 750rpm von dem Enermax sind da schon leiser.

Willst du die Lüfter jetzt Regeln oder nicht?
Geregelt würd ich mich über ein wenig extra Drehzahl nicht beklagen.

Ungeregelt würd ich so wenig rpm wie möglich nehmen.


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ja regeln aber ueber Spannung mit dem anschluss chassis vom mainboard. Somit kann ich  die gehauseluefter eine eigene kurve geben. Ich schliesse die luefter an den pwm hub von phanteks und diesen somit am chassis anschluss vom mainboard. Unktioniert auch mit  drn phanteks lueftern. Aber kann diesd nir auf 40% runterregeln und selbst da sind die am brummen.

Sind die enermax  mit weniger rpm dann genauso gut auf volle leistung wie die ekl

Die phanteks sind auch.mit 400rpm deutlich zu hören


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Du solltest bedenken das du nicht zu viele Lüfter an einem Mainboard-Anschluss anschließen solltest


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Das passt. Der anschluss kann lt asus support 2a und 24watt. Der cpu anschluss 1a und 12watt

Heisst mehr rpm auch mehr kuehlung?Beispiel Lüfter 1 140mm bei voller Leistung 800rpm. 
Luefter 2 140mm bei voller Leistung 1200rpm.

Kuehlt drer 1200er nun besser oder gleich?


----------



## Octobit (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Im Allgemeinen kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die bewegte Luft relativ gut mit den Drehzahlen skaliert, heißt je höher die drehen, desto größer der Luftstrom desto kühler dein Gehäuse. Je nach Lüftermodell gibt es aber auch Unterschiede.
Aber warum willst du unbedingt die Lüfter voll aufdrehen lassen? Das ist meistens total unnötig. Meine non-Pwm Lüfter laufen maximal auf 7Volt (da sind meine BQ SW2 unhörbar) und die PWM Lüfter laufen fast immer auf Minimum, sowohl auf der Graka, als auch auf der CPU bzw. dahinter.
Im Idle ist das ganze unhörbar und mit 30 °C auf CPU und 44°C auf der Graka auch noch alles kühl.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Unter 1000 RPM nutzen die meisten Lüfter ihr Potenzial kaum aus. Darüber sind die meisten allerdings schon sehr deutlich zu hören.
Ad hoc würde ich etwa 800 RPM für den Dauerbetrieb empfehlen*. Da kann man auch ruhig ein paar gedrosseltere Modelle nehmen, die dann auf 12V vor sich hindümpeln.

Die bereits genannten T.B. Silence wären da schon mal ein sehr sinnvolles, preisgünstiges Beispiel.
Ansonsten hört man im unteren Preisbereich auch immer wieder Gutes über Cougar.
Ob die Wingboost wirklich eine gute Wahl wären, wage ich mal infrage zu stellen. Die sind zwar günstig, höre aber immer wieder von Usern, die  sich über störende Lagergeräusche beschweren.

Über 10 Euro kann ich die SW1, SW2, Dead Silence und so ziemlich alles von Noctua empfehlen.
Theoretisch auch die eLoop, die sind als Gehäuelüfter allerdings nur eingeschränkt nutzbar (da Intake-Problematik).

Ob PWM oder Voltage ist im Grunde genommen auch egal.
Da würde ich immer nach der jeweiligen Lüftersteuerung entscheiden, wobei 3-Pin-Voltage meist reibungsloser anzusteuern ist.

*Sofern die Lüfter sinnvoll platziert sind, das Gehäuse aufgeräumt und dein Rechner nicht all zu stark übertaktet ist.


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Och will nocht auf 100% laufen lassen sondern sage mir, wenn es bei 100 leise ist sind diese wahrscheinlich top.

Die tb silence mit a oder b am ende? Sind ja echt guenstig und wird hier oft empfohlen.

Wo bekomme ich denn noch sw1?

Was waere besser die pure wings oder die tb silence?

10 bis 12 eur waeren ideal.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Die SW1 findet man ganz normal per SuFu:
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm (T14025-MR-2/BL056) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Habe selbst schon welche gehabt, für den Preis waren sie in Ordnung.

Die T.B. Silence sind bei der A-Variante auf 750 RPM limitiert, bei der B-Variante (auch "Manual") sind es 1300 RPM.
Bei den Manual hat man aber angeblich eine Mindestdrehzahl von 800 RPM, steht auch auf der Seite des Herstellers.
Das wäre in dem Fall also etwa _Silent (12V)_ gegen _Silent (mit etwas Reserve)_.
Die 800 RPM sind (für die meisten) jedenfalls gerade noch auf der Schwelle von "geht in allgemeiner Geräuschkulisse unter" bzw. "kaum wahrnehmbar".


----------



## facehugger (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Wenn du die Luffis regeln willst:


Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (UCTB14P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 140 PWM (200300292) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
wenn nicht:


Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm (UCTB14B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 140, 1100rpm (200300271) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
mit den Enermax machst du nix verkehrt. Ich hab die "BlingBling"-Version (Apollish) und die sind bei 750 rpm recht ruhig und bieten trotzdem genug Durchzug

Gruß


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

800rpm mindestens klingt ja schon sehr viel aber mit 1300 haette ich auch ordentlich reserven. Was wuerdet ihr empfehlen?

Sorry hab immer nur silent wings in der suche eingegeben.  Danke  

Was waere denn besser die sw1 oder die tb silence von der laustaerke her?

Sind die purewings 2 nicht auf dem selben level wie die sw1?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Da wird dir keiner eine eindeutige Auskunft geben können. Es sei denn er schätzt oder hat alle drei Modelle vorliegend 

Die SW1 empfehle ich eigentlich immer wegen der unaufgdringlichen Akustik (die aber auch auf Lasten der Performance gehen kann) und der recht guten Verarbeitungsqualität sowie Entkopplung.
Bei den Enermax hast du - soweit ich weiß - nur den Kunststoffrahmen.
Die Pure Wings sind halt abgespeckter und ebenfalls aus einfacherem Kunststoff gehalten.


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Warum auf lasten der performance? Die haben doch 1000 rpm. Kueheln die nicht so gut?

Die enermax 750rpm kann ich quasi auf 100rpm laufen lassen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Die Be Quiet legen halt mehr Wert auf die geringe Lautstärke, als auf die Performance.
Dass soll aber auch nicht heißen, dass Letztere nicht ausreicht, um dein System kühl halten zu können.
Die meisten Unterschiede tun sich da imho beim Luftdruck auf, was bei der reinen Gehäusebelüftung aber kaum von Bedeutung ist.

Bei Enermax könntest du die 750 RPM laufen lassen, könnte ausreichen.
Das hängt dann von vielerlei Faktoren ab:

- Welchen Prozessor hast du, wie wird er gekühlt?
- Welche Graka hast du, wie wird sie gekühlt?
- Welches Gehäuse hast du?
- Soll der Rechner auch im Hochsommer noch absolut leise bleiben?

Wenn du dir da unsicher bist, nimm lieber die Manual-Variante oder SW1.

*PS:* die A-Variante solltest du vielleicht zwischen 450 und 750 RPM regeln können. Das kann dir sicher jemand genauer sagen, der diese auch besitzt


----------



## facehugger (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Sorry, aber wir haben hier alle kein Testlabor in Sachen Lautstärke herumstehn. 750-800rpm sind jetzt nicht viel, für die meisten ist diese Umdrehungszahl angenehm ruhig. Andere Komponenten (Graka, Prozzikühler/Netzteil) spielen ja auch eine Rolle...

Gruß


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Also mein system:
phanteks luxe
i7 2600k
16gb ram
asus p8z68 deluxe
thermal right macho rev b
sapphire r9 290x trix

Die phanteks luefter sind selbst bei 450rpm nervig. Also pauschal unter 800 waere alles angenehm ist nicht so. Bei 800 denk ich ich sitzem neben nen foen 

Mit sw1 sind also die shadow wings gemeint oder silent wings in der generation 1? Der link geht zu den shadow wings seh ich gerade. Dachte damit war die aeltere generation gemeint?!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Die Serienlüfter kannste ja auch vergessen, die haben doch schon bei Auslieferung nen Lagerschaden 

Also wie gesagt, wenn du lieber noch ein paar Reserven haben willst, dann nimm die SW1 bzw. Silence Manual.
Mehr würde ich dann auch nicht ausgeben, da die Lüfter sonst von den anderen Komponenten übertönt werden.


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Wie weit kann ich denn die sw1 runterregeln? Die enermax wuerde ja bei 800 schluss machen

Der durchsatz waere aber der gleiche bei 1000rpm egal ob ich enermax oder sw1 nehme?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Die Shadow Wings sind laut Hersteller zwischen 5 und 12V anzusteuern.
Bei max 1000 RPM solltest du da genügend Bandbreite haben, den Lüfter runterzuregeln.
Ehrlich gesagt kann man die Be Quiets auch gut bei 900 laufen lassen, ohne dass sie einen stören.
Aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse hört man die kaum raus.

Ob sie besser sind als die Enermax?
Ich würde pauschal sagen "ja", ohne jetzt Messungen auf industriellem Niveau durchgeführt zu haben


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Lach hoert sich gut an. 750rpm sind evtl zu wenig und 800minimum evtl zu viel. Denke die shadow wings sind dann wohl besser


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Das kannst du ohne Probehören doch gar nicht beurteilen 
Zumal jeder ein anderes Gehör hat und daher den einen oder anderen Lüfter als flüchtiger oder eben aufdringlicher wahrnimmt.

Aber die Shadow Wings wären dennoch eine vernünftige Wahl.
Wenn sie dir überhaupt gar nicht zusagen, kannst du sie immer noch zurückschicken.


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

800rpm klingen so viel. bei Phanteks bedeuten 900 Düsenjet-Start 

Oder meinst selbst mit 800 bei Enermax werde ich nichts wahrnehmen? Ja ich weiss ist subjektiv, aber laut ist trotzdem laut


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

sind die silent wings 2 eigentlich deutlich leiser als die shadow wings?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Wie gesagt, ist alles subjektiv.

Würde persönlich sagen, dass es schon einen nennenswerten Unterschied gibt.
Aber ob es dir die 5-6 Euro Aufpreis pro Lüfter Wert ist, musst du selber entscheiden


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Die Enermax oder EKL sind schon sehr gute Lüfter, das was die Silent Wings 2 dann leiser sind, büßen sie an Durchsatz ein.
Die geben sich subjektiv nichts untereinander.
Ich konnte bei meinen 140er Lüftern im Gehäuse zwischen einem teuren Noctua, Silent Wings 2, T.B.Silence und Wing Boost 2 bei gleicher Drehzahl keinen nennenswerten Unterschied in der Lautstärke feststellen.


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

bei 4  Stück machen die paar Euro schon was aus. Preislich gefallen mir die Enermax am besten, aber wenn ich nun wieder spare und in paar Wochen unzufrieden ist es im nachhinein teurer :

Stellt sich halt die Frage:
Silent Wings gleich investieren
Shadow Wings oder 
Enermax, aber die 750er, kp ob die Manual mir zu laut werden. Aber denke diese kühlen nicht so gut wie die Shadowwings oder?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ist halt immer eine Sache der persönlichen Vorzüge und des Einsatzgebietes.

Wenn man z.B. viel Luftdruck und dennoch leise Lüfter haben will, dann kommt man um ein paar eLoop oder Noctua nicht herum.
Wenn man extrem leise Lüfter haben will, dann nimmt man am besten Be Quiet. Finde deren Charakteristik zumindest am angenehmsten, da die Motoren ausschließlich weitestgehend im niedrigen Frequenzbereich arbeiten.
Hatte da bisher noch keinerlei Fiepen, Schleifen oder sonstige Störgeräusche - auch nicht, wenn man sie direkt ans Ohr hält. Da ist rein qualitativ so gut wie nichts zu bemängeln.
Allerdings geht die geringe Lautstärke natürlich auch irgendwo zu Lasten der Performance. Für die reine Gehäusebelüftung sehe ich da aber keinen Grund, warum man die SW2 als Beispiel nicht einsetzen sollte.
Ist halt immer eine Frage der finanziellen Einsatzbereitschaft 

Die Enermax sind hingegen halt der Sweetspot, wenn man nicht viel ausgeben und dennoch ein grundsolides Gesamtpaket bekommen möchte.
Da fehlt mir aber persönlich aber die Enkopplung und die subtilere Verarbeitungsqualität.

Auf der anderen Seite muss man bspw. Noctua natürlich noch zugutehalten, dass sie einen makellosen Support, sechs Jahre Garantie sowie diversen Zubehör bereitstellen.
Man investiert also nicht nur in reine Esotherik


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Bitte nicht blind nur was von einer Marke kaufen.
Die Silent Wings sind super Lüfter, aber alles darunter ist bei weitem nicht so gut.
Du zahlst hier rein für den Namen.

Wenn du einen guten Lüfter zu kleinem Preis haben willst, kauf den T.B.Silence.
Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm (UCTB14B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Da haben wirs 2 Meinungen 2 Personen  Bin aber dankbar für jede Antwort natürlich.

Das mit der Entkopplung stört mich auch etwas bei Enermax, ich bin mir da nicht sicher ob die Vibrationen aufs Gehäuse übertragen werden.

Die EKL dagegen sind so teuer wie die BeQuiet Shadow Wings, Da stellt sich die Frage sind die EKL genauso leise oder noch leiser und wer kühlt besser?


Welche Noiseblocker und Noctua wären denn empfehlenswert und günstig? :


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ok, gut. Das stimmt natürlich.
Die Pure Wings sind beispielsweise kein Vergleich zu den SW2, da sie reine Budget-Lüfter sind, die mittlerweile auch in deren Gehäusen kostengünstig mitgeliefert werden können.
Damit muss man bei dem Preis aber auch rechnen.
Die Shadow Wings sind für knapp 13 Euro jedenfalls noch grundsolide. Sind jetzt keine puristischen Silent-Lüfter, aber die grundlegende Performance geht schon Richtung SW2.

Ich wollte jetzt natürlich auch nicht alles vollkommen polarisieren. Man muss sich schon selbst irgendwo seinen Favoriten raussuchen, was auch den einen oder anderen Fehltritt erfordert.
Du kannst dir genau so gut ein paar Cougar, BitFenix, Noiseblocker, EKL, wasweißichwas zulegen...

*Edit:*

Bevor ich mir die regulären NB oder Noctua-Redux hole, würde ich lieber beim T.B. Silence bleiben.
BQ, NB und Noctua lohnen sich halt erst richtig, wenn man sich die "Premium"-Modelle zulegt.


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ich sehe ich sollte mich noch ein wenig damit befassen und nicht gleich los bestellen 

aber ShadowWings gehören zu Premium bereits? 

Die EKL Lüfter haben einen PWM Anschluss, Könnte ich diesen auch ganz normal am 3 poligen Anschluss, sprich dem Hub von Phanteks verwenden oder auf ein 4 Pol CHA-FAN Anschluss der nur spannungsreguliert ist?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Dieses vage "Premium" fängt in etwa bei 14 Euro an.
Kann man nicht pauschalisieren, ist immer von Hersteller zu Hersteller, Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich und natürlich auch vom Format abhängig.

Aber mal realistisch gesehen:
der Unterschied zwischen deinen jetzigen Serienlüftern und den T.B. Silence wird erst mal markant genug sein.
Ob sich die Investiotion in wesentlich teurere Lüfter wirklich lohnt, würde ich auch am Rest deiner Komponenten (und deiner Geldbörse) festmachen:
Grafikkarte, CPU-Lüfter, Netzteil, Festplatte.

Mit anderen Worten:
Ein Silent-System muss von Grund auf die richtigen Komponenten beinhalten.
Wenn du im Nachhinein nur ein paar Lüfter aufrüsten willst, dann reichen auch die Enermax vollkommen aus.



hybrid79 schrieb:


> Die EKL Lüfter haben einen PWM Anschluss, Könnte  ich diesen auch ganz normal am 3 poligen Anschluss, sprich dem Hub von  Phanteks verwenden oder auf ein 4 Pol CHA-FAN Anschluss der nur  spannungsreguliert ist?


PWM per Voltage anzusteuern geht zwar, wird von den Herstellern aber nicht gerade empfohlen.
Kann dir das aus persönlicher Erfahrung aber keine Auskunft über die Einbußen bei Leistung oder Langlebigkeit geben.
Habe aber schon PWM-Lüfter gehabt, die sich per Voltage erst gar nicht steuern ließen und/oder ein lautes Surren von sich gegeben haben.

Im Zweifelsfall also lieber 3-Pin mit Voltage und 4-Pin per PWM ansteuern


----------



## hybrid79 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

OK dann fallen die EKL wieder raus, da mein Board nur 1 PWM Snschluss hat und ich die Gehäuselüfter getrennt von der CPU haben möchte.

An den Enermax stört mich halt das sich nicht entkoppelt sind.
Ich finde die im Phantex Luxe Lüfter sowas von nervig und die übertragen sich definitiv aufs Gehäuse selbst bei 450 rpm. Totales brummen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Dann empfehle ich dir ein bisschen Handarbeit mit Moosgummi oder Ähnlichem, was gerade zur Hand ist 

Andernfalls muss du wohl aufstocken.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Dann lieber doch ne andere Lösung 

Die EKL sehen ja echt interessant aus
Schade das diese nur mit PWM gibt. Kann ich nicht einfach nur 3 PINs davon am Phanteks Hub anschließen und die funktionieren wie herkömmliche spannungsgesteuerte 3 PIN?


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Die EKL lassen sich auch als 3-pin betreiben.
PWM-typisch kann es bei sehr niedriger Spannung aber sein das er rattern anfängt, das hat aber auch nicht jedes Modell.
Bei einer harmlosen Spannungsabsenken auf ~7V sollte es aber noch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Wieviel rpm wären ca. Bei 7v? Sind die bei 7v denn komplett unhörbar sodass ich wieso nicht niedriger gehen muss?

Ist der luftdurchsatz bei diesen lueftern besser als bei bequiet shadow wings?

Wo besteht eigentlich der unterschied zu den plus lueftern bis auf die optik


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Die Plus haben meines Wissens nach den PWM-Splitter mit auf dem Kabel integriert.

Wie schnell die bei 7V laufen ist schwer zu sagen, das muss man ausprobieren.
Der Betrieb auf 7 oder 5V ist aber nur dann nötig wenn er dir auch wirklich zu laut ist.
Pauschal sofort auf 7V würd ich den nicht betreiben.
Anstecken und probehören.

Die Shadow-Wings musst du definitiv mit einer kleineren Spannung betreiben, die sind sonst zu laut.
(1000rpm auf 140mm sind meiner Meinung nach zu laut, egal welcher Lüfter)

Bei den T.B.Silence sind aber Gummientkoppler dabei, da ist ein gummierter Rahmen gar nicht notwendig, bzw. sind die Entkoppler besser.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Die tb silence mit 750rpm? Und die sind auch bei 750 unhoerbar? Aber belueften die nicht schlecht bei so wenig umdrehung?

Also im rennen sind eigentlich:
wingboost 2
tb silence
shadowwings

Alternativ:
silent wings 2
noctua 14 flx

wobei ich gern leistung und leise zusammen haete und das guenstig


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Wo ist denn der Unterschied bei dem Luftdurchsatz ob du jetzt mit Standarddrehzahl fährst oder bei einem stärkeren Lüfter den du drosseln musst das er akustisch annehmbar wird?
Den Shadow Wing wirst du auf der Werksdrehzahl mit Sicherheit hören.
Der T.B.Silence ist mit seinen Standardumdrehungen schon sehr leise, den Shadow Wing musst du erst mal auf 7V laufen lassen das er auf den Drehzahlbereich runterkommt das er ähnlich leise wird.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ok also wuerde der enermax vollkommen reichen? Oder lieber den wingboost 2?


----------



## facehugger (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*



hybrid79 schrieb:


> Ok also wuerde der enermax vollkommen reichen? Oder lieber den wingboost 2?


Wir können das hier noch ewig fortführen Kauf was du für richtig hälst. Ich wär für die Enermax-Quirle. Leise, genügend Durchzug und günstig. Mein letztes Wort hierzu...

Gruß


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ich glaube an dieser Stelle waren wir schon mal 

Es ist nach wie vor deine persönliche Entscheidung.
Hier wird dir niemand eine wissenschaftlich fundierte Analyse der drei Modelle vorlegen können.

PS: die Wing Boost haben auch rund 1100 U/min. Die müsstest du rein nominell auch auf 7v drosseln.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ich hab han keine lust 2x zu kaufen. Wenn die enermax oder wingboost genauso leise sind und wie bequiet kuehlen brauch ich nicht das doppelte fuer den namen bezahlen. Haette ja sein koennen das es hier leute gibt die die enermax gegen sw2 getauscht haben weil diese viel schlechter sind.

Wenn alle luefter die gleichen geraeusche bei 800rpm machen wuerden waeren die teuren schon pleite.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

https://www.youtube.com/user/CoolingTechnique/videos

Hier mal ein kleiner Anreiz, wie laut oder leise Lüfter bei jeweiliger Drehzahl sein können.
Der Wingboost 2 ist auch dabei.

Die gemessenen Werte haben übrigens (wenn überhaupt) nur Gültigkeit für diese Messreihen / diesen Channel.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Super werd ich mir gleich mal ansehen. Wenn ich mich jetzt fuer die sw2 entscheiden sollte welche alternative waere denn vom durchsatz besser und die lautstaerke auch so gut wie unhoerbar.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

in den youtube videos hört sich der enermax tb silence ja grottig an, als ob der nen lagerschaden hat :o total am fiepen, etc.


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ich hab mehrere T.B.Silence und die sind alle flüsterleise.

Ich lass aber alle meine Lüfter einen ganzen Tag einlaufen.
Ohne das Preozedere könnt ich meine Noiseblocker nicht ertragen so ein Lagerkratzen hatten die am Anfang.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ist der eigentlich genauso leise und leistungsstark wie die SilentWings?:
Noctua NF-A14 FLX

preislich sind die ja fast gleich.

Was ist von diesen zu halten:
Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition

Man man so viele Lüfter weiss schon garnicht mehr was ich nun kaufen soll. ob 8Eur Stück oder 20Eur


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ich hatte den gleichen vor meinen SW2 montiert und konnte zwischen den beiden bei ~500rpm keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

ja bei 500 und bei 1000?  Auf 500 hört man wohl nur noch phanteks


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Auf gut 1000rpm hört man selbstverständlich ein Luftrauschen, was anderes wäre nicht möglich.
Und da konnte ich subjektiv auch nicht wirklich einen Unterschied feststellen.
Das war aber leise genug um bei normaler Zimmerlautstärke problemlos die Dialoge der div. Spiele mitzuverfolgen.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Bekomme ich denn mit den Noctua einen besseren Luftdurchsatz als bei SilentWings bei gleichen RPM? Oder tun sich die dann alle nicht sondern erst ab gewisser hoher Drehung?

Würdest du denn auch sagen das bei 1000rpm sich die SW2 genauso anhören wie die Noctua?


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ich konnte keinen Unterschied hören.
Montiert am CPU-Kühler sind die Noctua aber bei gleicher Drehzahl besser als die BQ.
(kommt natürlich auf den Kühler darauf an)


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Hast du zufällig auch Erfahrung mit dem Corsair AF140. Die werden ja auch sehr hoch gelobt in Bewertungen bei diversen Shops.


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Nein, die normalen Corsair-Lüfter sind wegen der hohen Drehzahl sehr laut. Die "Quiet" sollen aber ganz brauchbar sein.
Um den Preis kauf ich aber lieber die günstigeren Enermax oder die teureren Noctua.
Der Lüfter hat nichts was mich persönlich besonders ansprechen würde.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ok und wie würdest du die Wingboost einordnen? Besser als die Enermax? Immerhin hab ich da bis 1100rpm Reserven. und preislich sind die nur 1 eur teurer.


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Die Wingboost sind auch super Lüfter, der Rahmen ist ein klein wenig gummiert, aber nicht so stark wie die BQ.
Lagergeräusche konnte ich keine hören, unter Vollast waren sie auch nicht auffällig.
Was mich ein wenig gestört hat waren die etwas zu großen Bohrungen für die Schrauben.
Die normalen Lüfterschrauben fürs Gehäuse halten relativ schlecht in dem Rahmen.
Mit den mitgelieferten Entkopplergummist halten die aber sehr gut.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

und im direkten vergleich zu enermax was die kühlleistung angeht? ist halt nur noch die Frage ob mir das PWM Ärger macht am spannungsregulierten. PWM wäre aber sicherlich für ein neues Board in der Zukunft auch interessant. Ich denke das ich nächstes Jahr eh aufrüsten werde auf den 2011-3 oder was dann so kommt.


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ich hatte die Enermax immer nur als Gehäuselüfter im Einsatz, hatte nur mal testweise einen Wingboost mit einem Noctua getauscht und konnte nicht wirklich einen Unterschied in der Kühlleistung feststellen.

Wenn du dir so unsicher bist, kauf dir doch einfach mal einen einzigen Lüfter und test den einfach mal.
Versandkostenfrei mit Rückgabemöglichkeit: Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Enermax UCTB14B T.B.Silence GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter (140mm) schwarz

Ich würd gleich auf das Spannungsregulierte pfeifen und alle auf den CPU-Kanal hängen.
Welchen Kühler hast du dort jetzt im Einsatz?


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

den Thermalright Macho Rev. B

ich könnte die auch über PWM steuern mit nen 3 Pin, da mein Gehäuse nen PWM Hub hat. Hier kann ich 6x 3 PIN Lüfter anschließen inkl den CPU Lüfter und den Hub auf den CPU Fan. Aber dann kann ich das nicht getrennt laufen lassen. Sagen wir mal ich will bei 60Grad auf 100% die CPU laufen lassen, dann würden die Gehäuselüfter alle mit voll aufdrehen, obwohl evtl. 200 rpm viel leiser wären und evtl 2-3 Grad nur ausmachen.

Das mit dem 1 testen hab ich auch schon überlegt glaub das ist ne gute Idee  Evtl bestell ich einfach den Noctua, Enermax und den EKL und 2 gehen davon zurück und werden dann auf 4 ergänzt


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Regelst du den irgendwie besonders oder standard mit voller Drehzahl?


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Also den CPU Kühler regel ich über die AI Suite mit einer Kurve, namens Turbo. Höre den auch nur bei 100% sonst ist der richtig spitzenleise.

Chassis Fans auch mit AI Suite aber benutzerdefiniert.
Angeschlossen am CHA_FAN Anschluss. Die Phanteks laufen bei mir im Moment auf 40%, entspricht ca. 320 rpm, Selbst da entnehme ich Unebenheiten im Laufgeräusch und leichtes Brummen. Bei voller Drehzahl übertönen die sogar mein Kopfhörer 

Ist der hochdrehende manuelle Enermax denn bei 800rpm auch unhörbar? Dieser kann ja bis auf 1500 hoch. Da wären auch Reserven da, aber dauerhauft auf 800 wohl zu laut?


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Was dir zu laut ist musst du selbst entscheiden, mit den niedrigen 750rpm hat der Enermax aber ein sehr gutes Potential sehr leise zu laufen.
Ich würd mir wirklich einmal nur einen kaufen und dann testen.
Den Lüfter im Heck könntest du parallel zur CPU-Lüfter anstecken.
Die Wingboost 2 haben so einen Y-Adapter bereits integriert und der würde dann einfach zum CPU_FAN mitgeregelt.
Das funktioniert super.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

ok so werde ich es wohl machen, bestellen und testen, vielen dank.

wo wir dabei sind wie kann man eigentlich eine hdd im case entkoppeln?
leider ist das Phanteks Luxe hier nicht entkoppelt und man hört die normale HDD schon ziemlich eiern.


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Sharkoon HDD Vibe fixer 3 Einbaurahmen fÃ?r 3,5: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Sharkoon Hdd-Vibe-Fixer 5.25 Festplatten-Einbaurahmen: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Scythe Himuro SCH-1000 FestplattenkÃ?hler: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Die kommen alle in einen freien 5,25"-Schacht.


----------



## hybrid79 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

super vielen Dank werd ich mir mal ansehen. Die brummt nämlich ganz schön


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Kannst auch einfach dickere Gummibänder nehmen.
Hab sogar schon mal eine HDD mit Gummidichtungen für Einmachgläser entkoppelt 
Wenn dich die Platte dann immernoch stört, kannst du dir auch eine Bitumenbox basteln.

Zu den Lüftern:
Einfach bestellen und ausprobieren.
Das weitere Theoretisieren verschafft dir ja auch keinen näheren Eindruck mehr


----------



## hybrid79 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Lach ja ich werd heute mal in den baumarkt fahren und nach gummivarianten suchen. Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht was selbst zu machen. 

Mit den lueftern ist es wohl das beste. Soviel auswahl und auch gute bewertungen und Empfehlungen hier.


----------



## hybrid79 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Hab mal aus den Baumarkt Gummidichtungen besorgt, bringt aber leider rein garnichts.
Was ist hiervon zu halten wohl:
Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizer 2 Speichereinschubadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Xilence Antivibration Kit fÃ?r Festplatte 8,9 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Gibts keine Alternativen zum selber basten?  Eingweggummis zum spannen im Gehäuse wird wohl im Phantes schwierig da ich nur auf eine Seite Festspanner habe, die integriert sind.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Schonmal hiermit versucht?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ummt-summt-trotz-entkopplung.html#post6710651

Von diesen Plastik- oder Metalladaptern würde ich Abstand nehmen.


----------



## hybrid79 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Müsste ich mal testen mit den Gummis, aber erstmal sehen wo ich sowas heute bekomme 



Meinst die Adapter taugen garnichts?

Ist übrigens ne Samsung 1TB HDD. Sollen die echt so brummig sein gegenüber die neuen Seagate HDDs?


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ich hab die beiden selbst im Einsatz und kann nichts schlechtes sagen:
Scythe Himuro SCH-1000 FestplattenkÃ?hler: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Sharkoon HDD Vibe fixer 3 Einbaurahmen fÃ?r 3,5: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Den hab ich bei einem Kumpel eingebaut und funktioniert wirklich gut:
Sharkoon Hdd-Vibe-Fixer 5.25 Festplatten-Einbaurahmen: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Meine bisherige lautesten HDD`s waren von Samsung und Seagate (7200rpm).
Mit meinen WD Green/Red bin ich absolut zufrieden, die sind alle flüsterleise (5400rpm).


----------



## hybrid79 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ich hab hier auch noch eine WD liegen ist aber schon fast 7 Jahre alt  1 TB aber hat nur 16MB und 5400. Die Samsung hat schon 32MB und 7200. Aber die WD ist flüsterleise dagegen, da brummt nichts. Aber denke sie wird viel langsamer sein oder? Hab da mein Multimedia drauf, Aufzeichnungen für TV Karte und die Spieledaten von Steam/Origin.

20 Eur ist mir dafür zu viel, für 50Eur bekomm ich ja schon ne neue Platte.

Gibts eigentlich ne Software wo man die Umdrehungen auslesen kann?
Werde irgendwie mit meiner WD nicht schlau ob das nun 5400 oder 7200 sind. Leider steht auch nichts darauf.


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Die Geschwindigkeit ist überhaupt nicht tragisch als Mediengrab.
Bei Steam kann es je nach Spiel ein paar Sekunden länger dauern.
Ich würd ohne schlechtes Gewissen die alte WD nehmen.


----------



## hybrid79 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Auch als aktiveSpielefestplatte und für Multimedia, wie Aufzeichnungen von TV Karte?

Hab zwar eine 500GB SSD als Systemlaufwerk, aber ich bearbeite auch Fotos mit LR/PS und dafür habe ich mir die Systemplatte vorgehalten, da sich hier die Power auf jedenfall auszahlt.


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Die Festplatten unterscheiden sich nicht großartig in der Übertragungsrate.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es egal welche du nimmst, hauptsache leise. 
Im Vergleich zu einer SSD stinken die sowieso alle ab.
Neun HDDs mit 4 TB Fassungsvermögen im Test


----------



## hybrid79 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ich habs jetzt tatsächlich entkoppelnt können mit 2 Breite Gummibänder ähnlich diese von den Einmachgläsern, vorhin bei Edeka für 1.99 gekauft 
Ist das eigentlich schädlich für die Festplatte, den Kopf,  da diese ja nun in den Bändern schwingt.
Halten diese Gummis wohl dauerhaft? Denke die Platte sollte ja immer zwischen 30-40 Grad sich bewegen oder reissen die irgendwann?

Zu den Lüftern:
Habs mir nun überlegt und werde wohl doch was hochwertigeres holen. Kühltechnisch liegen die schon ziemlich weit hinten, lt. diversen Tests im Internet.
Enermax Silence < haben nur 750rpm, da sind mir einfach zu wenig Reserven.
Wingboost 2 < ist halt PWM, man liest oft was von klackern über Spannung.

Dann hab ich mir Noiseblocker, etc. angesehen, die liegen aber alle bei ca. 15Eur.
Der Noctua und BeQuiet liegen auch nur bei 18, für 12Eur Differenz für 4 Stück überlege ich dann doch nicht und hole gleich was gutes.

Jetzt ist die Frage soll ich mir die Noctua 14 FLX oder BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 holen.
Geräuschemäßig würde ich sagen SW2, leistungsmäßig eher Noctua oder ist das Wurst welche ich davon nehme?

Kann ich eigentlich später auch einen 3PIN Lüfter am Board mit PWM anschließen und über Spannung wie gewohnt regeln? Die neuen Boards haben ja fast alle PWM.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

*Zu den HDDs:*

also wie gesagt, würde einfach zu ein paar robusteren Gummis greifen und die Platte(n) einspannen.
Das ist wesentlich günstiger und eliminiert bei richtiger Montage jegliche Vibrationen.
Wie lang die Teile dann halten hängt denke ich mal von der Spannung und Dicke der Bänder ab.
Bisher ist mir aber noch nichts gerissen - auch nicht bei höheren Temps.

Ob 7200 oder 5400 U/min macht in Zeiten von SSDs auch nicht mehr wirklich den Unterschied.
Als einfaches Datengrab würde ich z.B. eine 5400er WD Green oder Hitachi nehmen. Die sind meines Wissens noch relativ leise und vibrationsarm.
Die Seagates rattern hingegen schon etwas mehr. Habe z.B. eine Barracuda 7200.14, die bei konventioneller Montage extrem rumort 
Schnellere Platten würde ich aber auch nur dann einsetzen, wenn du sehr viele Spiele hast, die nicht auf die SSD passen und bei denen du dennoch annehmbare Ladezeiten haben möchtest.
Andernfalls sind 5400 U/min vollkommen ausreichend.

Wenn du eine 7200er leise bekommen möchtest, dann hilft eigentlich nur noch eine Isolationsbox.
Die müsstest du dann allerdings selber bauen, da man sie fertig kaum noch bekommt. Die wirklich guten Boxen wurden leider nach und nach vom Markt bekommen, weil einfach zu wenig Interesse bestand.

*Zu den Lüftern:*

Tendenziell würde ich auch sagen, dass die SW2 eher die Leisetreter und die Noctua eher die Performer sind.
Da liegen leider keine wirklich umfassenden, fundierten Vergleiche vor, die einem die Wahl wesentlich erleichtern würden.

An der Stelle habe ich persönlich einfach immer nach der Optik entschieden, wobei Noctua natürlich direkt den Kürzeren gezogen hat 
Wenn du dir unsicher bist, bestell einfach beide und lass den Verlierer zurückgehen.

Ob dein Board 3-Pin-Voltage richtig ansteuern kann, lässt sich dann ja relativ leicht herausfinden.
Die normalen Chassis-Anschlüsse sollten in der Regel aber keine Probleme mit 3-Pin haben.

Gruß,
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## hybrid79 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Ah super, was sind das denn für Boxen, gibts da Anleitungen?`Habe noch nie was davon gehört.
So lange die Festplatte nun so hält und nichts passiert, werde ich wohl keine neue kaufen, zur Not hätte ich auch noch die WD 1TB im Schrank  Hättte nicht gedacht das die Gummibänder dermaßen gut entkoppeln.


Optisch gefallen mir "natürlich" auch die SW2 bedeutend besser, also Noctua könnte ne Menge mehr Geld verdienen wenn die mal diese hässlichen Farben sein lassen 
Dennoch würde ich sie nehmen wenn diese viel besser sind.
Aber ich glaube irgendwie das das Stöhnen auf hohen Niveau ist, ob die nun 2 Grad besser kühlen oder 1-2DB leiser laufen machte es ja im Gehäuse auch nicht gerade aus. Ausser das sind 10db und 10Grad 

Zum Board:
Die neuen X99 Boards haben auch alle immer noch spannungsregulierte Anschlüsse. Somit ist es zukunftssicher. Will nur nicht Lüfter kaufen, die ich mit dem nächsten Mainboard (denke nächstes Jahr) dann direkt wieder tauschen muss.


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*



hybrid79 schrieb:


> Ah super, was sind das denn für Boxen, gibts da Anleitungen?`Habe noch nie was davon gehört.
> So lange die Festplatte nun so hält und nichts passiert, werde ich wohl keine neue kaufen, zur Not hätte ich auch noch die WD 1TB im Schrank  Hättte nicht gedacht das die Gummibänder dermaßen gut entkoppeln.



Irgendwie fühl ich mich ignoriert 
Scythe Himuro SCH-1000 FestplattenkÃ?hler: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Alternativ:
Silentmaxx HD-DÃ?mmung Rev. 2.0: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## hybrid79 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

NeNe hab ich doch schon oben geschrieben  20Eur aufwärts ist mir einfach zu teuer für sowas. Dann würde ich tatsächlich wohl auf eine neue Platte setzen. 2TB WD Green bekommeich ja schon für 75.

Ach EDIT:
Das sind solche Boxen ok bin noch nicht ganz auf der Höhe heute wohl  Dankesehr 

Aber: Wie baut man denn sowas selbst?


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Dicke Bitumenmatten zuschneiden und die HDD damit einkleiden.


----------



## hybrid79 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

wird das dann nicht zu heiss?


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Möglich, müsste man beobachten, bis 40-45°C wär alles OK.
Server-HDD`s schaffen auch mehr.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Die beiden Boxen sind halt nicht so dolle, sorry 

Wenn, dann müsste es schon eine Scythe sein, und die ist leider kaum noch zu bekommen.
Bevor du die 20-36 Euro investierst, würde ich mir lieber eine selber bauen.
Dazu braucht man nur ein altes Laufwerk und ein wenig Dämm- bzw. Dämpfmaterial.
Bitumenplatten isolieren bei solch "geringen" Mengen noch am besten, sind dafür aber auch relativ teuer.
Hab für meine einfach ein paar poröse Absorberplatten von meinem alten KingMod-Dämmkit genommen.
Die Platte wurde auf jeden Fall deutlich leiser. Zuvor habe ich immer die Lagergeräusche und das Starten und Parken des Kopfes gehört. Mittlerweile ist das aus dem Gehäuse absolut nicht mehr rauszuhören.
Der Nachteil - möchte ich nicht außenvor lassen - ist allerdings der Anstieg der Temperatur bei längerem Betrieb.
Wenn man nicht oft auf die Platte zugreift, ist das zwar weniger kritisch. Aber eine Systemplatte würde ich da jetzt nicht unbedingt reinsetzen.
Hängt auch immer von der Konstruktion und dem verwendeten Material ab. Bei mir habe ich so zwischen 35-50°C. Das Optimum soll ja so bei 30-40°C liegen...

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - hier ein paar Tutorials:
www.Hard-Net.de - the coldest page in web
Siggis Silent-PC
BitumenBOX, - Nasze Projekty - ForumPC.pl

Solche Boxen kann man auch fertig kaufen. Sind dann allerdings weniger isoliert (keine dämmende Masse, nur schlichtes Metall).
Die haben dann zwar einen leicht kühlenden Effekt - von dem, was ich so gehört habe, soll die Leistungs aber eher weniger im Verhältnis zum Preis stehen.


----------



## hybrid79 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

oh sehr interessant  Danke für die Links.

Nochmal zu den Lüftern:
Wird der Noctua wohl bei 900rpm genauso ruhig laufen wie ein BeQuiet bei 1000? Sehe gerade das der Druck bei Noctua mit dem LowNoise Adapter bei 0,89 angegeben ist, das entspricht dem Druck vom BeQuiet bei 100rpm.

Somit wären diese ja die bessree Wahl gleich leise bei gleicher Leistung, aber ordentlich Power noch wenns mal sein muss.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Keine Ursache.

Luftdruck brauchst du aber nur auf Kühlkörpern, vor Festplatten, Mesh etc...
Also überall da, wo die Lüfter unmittelbar gegen Barrieren schaufeln.
Bei der "freien" Gehäusebelüftung wird sich da kaum ein Unterschied auftun.


----------



## hybrid79 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Also brauch ich auf den Druck garnicht achten bei Gehäuselüftern? Auch nicht bei den hinteren die absaugen?

Welche Werte wären denn dann wichtig für Kühlleistung? 
Auf welche anderen Werte sollte ich noch achten?

Der Noctua läuft erst bei ca. 6V an. Kann man das einfach umrechnen? 12V=1200, 6V=600?


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das Optimum soll ja so bei 30-40°C liegen...


Stimmt, 40-45°
Seite 6, http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/de//archive/disk_failures.pdf

Die Drehzahl kannst du nicht auf die  Spannung umrechnen, dafür sind die Lüftermotoren zu verschieden.
Bei PWM-Lüfter geht das leichter,  die haben einen definierten Drehzahlbereich.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Umrechnen kannst du das nicht, weil das Verhältnis von Drehzahl zur Performnace keine Lineare ist.

Bei Gehäuselüftern kommt es in der Regel nur auf Fördervolumen / Luftdurchsatz an (mit Ausnahme der bereits genannten Fälle).
Vor einem Heck-Mesh braucht man auch nicht unbedingt übermäßig viel Luftdruck. Habe zumindest eher schlechte Erfahrungen mit meinem industrial PPC gemacht, die so ziemlich das Maximum an Luftdruck bieten.
Hatte das Gefühl, dass es da zu straken Verwirbelungen mit dem Wabengitter kam, weshalb ich letztendlich wieder die SW2 reingetan habe. Die waren dann wieder deutlich leiser.

*@ Abductee:*

Hast recht, etwa 40°C waren es. Hatte es nicht mehr genau im Kopf.
Aber solche Studien darf man auch nicht immer für bare Münze nehmen.
Ähnlich wie bei den Statistiken über die Ausfallraten.


----------



## hybrid79 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Also wenns nach dem Durchsatz geht, tun sich die beiden ja nichts bei 1000rpm, nur bei 1200 hat der Noctua 15m³/h mehr. Ob das wirklich was ausmacht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

Herstellerangaben? 

Bestell einfach beide und lass dein Ohr entscheiden.


----------



## hybrid79 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*



ich denke ich mache mit beiden nichts falsch oder? BeQuiet ist sicherlich nicht lauter als der Noctua und wenn mir der Noctua so gut wie nur 2 Grad bringen, kann ich denke ich gleich 4 beQuiets  bestellen und mir das umtauschen ersparen.
Oder meint ihr das da nennenswerte Unterschiede noch zwischen sind?

Ich hab ja jetzt ein 200er phanteks luefter vorne der max  110m3 schafft. Wenn ich nun 2 140er einbaue mit je 100 hab ich dann 200m3?  also viel mehr wind?


----------



## hybrid79 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Günstige leise Lüfter*

so habe nun 4x Wingboost Plus hier. Denke gehen alle zurück. Leise ja, PWM Summen haben sie kp ob man das hört im geschlossenen Gehäuse und das schlimmste ich spüre garkein großartigen Luftzug bei 1200rpm, mein 120er BeQuiet pustet ordentlich wenn ich ihn auf 1200rpm stelle.

Edit:
So manuelle Luftersteuerung dran, beide auf 1100 genau. Mh glaub die sind identisch. Müsste ein 140er nicht mehr Luft geben ?


----------

